# Cherrys



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey everyone, my cherry shrimp are eating the sponge I am using to cover the filter intake. Did this ever happen to anyone else?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

hamsterman said:


> Hey everyone, my cherry shrimp are eating the sponge I am using to cover the filter intake. Did this ever happen to anyone else?
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrew


The shrimp like to feed on the nutrients that collect on the sponge filter. It's good for them, don't worry (except if the sponge "pores" are too large and the shrimplets filter thru).


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

The thing is that the shrimps are actually eating the sponge and creating big gaps in it, which I am afraid will lead to them being sucked into the filter.

-Andrew


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

This is a new one on me. Perhaps a nylon vacuum bag over the sponge would help?


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea. I am trying to use a different type of sponge and will see if that will make a difference. I think the sponge I was using was too easily decomposable by the bacteria. 

-Andrew


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

hamsterman said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I am trying to use a different type of sponge and will see if that will make a difference. I think the sponge I was using was too easily decomposable by the bacteria.
> 
> -Andrew


Yea it would be interesting to know what kind of sponge you were using...

-Ryan


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

I was actually just using a heavy duty sponge that I cut to fit over my HOTB filter intake.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

So you have a regular filter with a sponge on the in-take.
I'm thinking of doing that after a majority of the algae is gone.
I really want to shut the filter down, but we will have to see.
I think my cherrys' are going to explode (they have babies soon). In 2 weeks I think they grew 50%.

By the way, is this a natural sponge, artificial.
I assume so the shrimp fry don't get sucked up and reduce the intact flow at the surface so the shrimp fry don't become suctioned to the surface.


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

The sponge used was artificial. Called "heavy duty sponge" or something like that (used for cleaning) which I bought at a convenience store. I am now experimenting with a different sponge which I believe is doing better.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

What's the new type you are using.
I might need to do something like that just incase my RCS give birth.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

filter sponge is not the same as cleaning sponge. I'd remove it.


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm using an old aquaclear filter media foam block with a hole cut in it to cover my intake. The holes may be too big but that was all I had at the time. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

Now I am using a sponge that I believe would be more suitable, as it was a little sponge used in a biology class. So far it's holding up pretty well. 

Yea, when I went to the pet store, I couldn't find a sponge that had holes small enough to prevent the baby shrimp from being sucked in .

-Andrew


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

let us know how it works


----------

